
What if the Web was filesystem-accessible? - dredmorbius
https://www.reddit.com/r/dredmorbius/comments/6bgowu/what_if_the_web_was_filesystemaccessible/
======
pwg
Something like this already exists:

[http://wiki.tcl.tk/12838](http://wiki.tcl.tk/12838)

First version dated 2005-01-25 (see page history).

~~~
dredmorbius
Thanks.

Yes, several things like this, or like parts of what I'm describing, exist.

Not the broader set and features though.

